# socks in the winter



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

trying to keep the toes warm as possible. looking for some good warm socks. any good recommendations or just buy some good ol wool socks?


----------



## timbo651 (Feb 16, 2009)

Icebreaker merino socks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Get ones at Bass Pro labeled for treestand hunters. Carhart makes some very warm socks as well.

They also make lil heat packs for toes for the extreme.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I was very pleased with cabellas wool sox


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sweet thanks guys Iâ€™ll look them up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

I've used Cabelas for many years, and they've held up great. I use a silk-weight polyester first and then either a wool mid-weight or heavy-weight depending on water temp.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

My fav socks for wading are Nike Elites. Really thick and quality socks, keep me nice and warm


----------

